# المختصر المفيد في اجهزة لايكا



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اعرض في هذا المقال فكرة مختصرة عن اجهزة لايكا من حيث 

1- سلسلات لايكا
2- الدقة داخل السلسلة في اجهزة لايكا 
3- كتاب بالعربي يشرح كل سلسلة من احهزة لايكا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

1- سلسلات لايكا:
لدي شركة لايكا عدد من سلسلات من الاجهز المعروض في السوق من اجهزة level او Total station او GPS 

سوف اتكلم في هذا المقال عن اجهزة TOTAL STATION 
حيث توجد عدة سلسلات من اهمها 
1- LEICA 303 ,305,307 
2- LEICA TPS 400,407,
3-LEICA 1100
4-LEICA 1800
5-LEICA 705,703
6- LEICA 1200,1201,1205


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

الدقة داخل السلسلة:

ونقصد بها تفاوت الاجهزة داخل السلسلة المحددة من حيث الدقة 
فمثلا السلسلة الاولي 

300 و305 و307 
فالجهاز 300 اكثر دقة من 305 و307 
والجهاز 305 اكثر دقة من 305 

بمعني ان الرقم الاخير في رقم الجهاز يشير الي دقة الجهاز 
بمعني الجهاز 307 دقته 7 ثوان 
والجهاز 305 دقته 5 ثوان 
بمعني كل ما قل الرقم الاخير في رقم الجهاز زادات دقته


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

3- كتب بالعربي تشرح سلسلات الاجهزة:
الكتاب الاول يشرح خطوات العمل بجهاز لايكا سلسلة 300 

http://www.4shared.com/file/wAPOimO9/tc300ar.html

كتاب بالعربي يشرح سلسلة 400 
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/v6JbPD-v/TPS400_UserManual_410_Arabic.html
تم تعديل الرابط بتاريخ 31/5/2010


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

2- الكتاب الثاني يشرح خطوات العمل بسلسلة لايكا 1100 وبالعربي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/mwu95u9j/lica-1100.html

تم تعديل بتاريخ 31/5/2010


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

*3- الكتاب الثاني يشرح خطوات العمل بسلسلة لايكا 1800 وبالعربي 


* http://www.4shared.com/file/F_dI_Jw7/Lieca_1800_TS_Ar.html

تم التعديل بتاريخ 31/5/2010


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

*4- الكتاب الثاني يشرح خطوات العمل بسلسلة لايكا 1200 وبالعربي 


* http://www.4shared.com/account/file/Y_yvsuda/Lieca_1200_TS_Ar.html 

تم تعديل الرابط بتاريخ 31/5/2010


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

ان شاء الله الموضوع يعجبكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (28 أبريل 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*​
ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ابداع يا باشمهندس دفع الله - مهلا اخى لاتبكى وحيدا ولاتحزن ولا تحتفظ باوراقك لنفسك نحن فى اشد الحوجه لها واجرك محفوظ وكل ما رفعته هنا حقا ويقينا يعجب الجميع ولا حد ينكر عطاءك المتجدد يوما بعد يوم فجزاك الله خير ما جزى نبيا علم وهدى وارشد ولا يسعنى الا ان اقدم لك مزيدا من الشكر يتناسب مع كل حرف حطه قلمك لتعلم به اخوانك وزملائك.


----------



## bobakr (28 أبريل 2009)

تسلم اشكر كل من ساهم في تربيتك وتعليمك اشكر دولتك التي هيئت لكل الظروف لكي تبدع اشكر دينك الذي علمك التعاون وحب الخير للناس والان اريد ان اعرف ما الجامعة التي تخرجت منها وما هي دولتك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 أبريل 2009)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> *علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*​
> ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ابداع يا باشمهندس دفع الله - مهلا اخى لاتبكى وحيدا ولاتحزن ولا تحتفظ باوراقك لنفسك نحن فى اشد الحوجه لها واجرك محفوظ وكل ما رفعته هنا حقا ويقينا يعجب الجميع ولا حد ينكر عطاءك المتجدد يوما بعد يوم فجزاك الله خير ما جزى نبيا علم وهدى وارشد ولا يسعنى الا ان اقدم لك مزيدا من الشكر يتناسب مع كل حرف حطه قلمك لتعلم به اخوانك وزملائك.



جزاك الله خيرا اخي عبد الباقي
بكم ومعكم يكون السير جميل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 أبريل 2009)

bobakr قال:


> تسلم اشكر كل من ساهم في تربيتك وتعليمك اشكر دولتك التي هيئت لكل الظروف لكي تبدع اشكر دينك الذي علمك التعاون وحب الخير للناس والان اريد ان اعرف ما الجامعة التي تخرجت منها وما هي دولتك



اخي مرحبا بك في هذا المنتدي
اخوك من السودان
وخريج جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا


----------



## خالد طه القوصي (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكور علي مجهودك بس المشكلة اني نزلت ليكا 1800 و 1200 مش شغالين و شكرا


----------



## ROUDS (29 أبريل 2009)




----------



## مهندس رواوص (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخي الكريم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 أبريل 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (30 أبريل 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
موضوع أكثر من رائع
جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## ban1421 (30 أبريل 2009)

كتر الله خيرك و ارجو رفع الملف بصيغة pdf


----------



## محمدين علي (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور 

علي هذا المجهود بس كل ما احمل
مش شغال


----------



## bobakr (3 مايو 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> اخي مرحبا بك في هذا المنتدي
> اخوك من السودان
> وخريج جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا


 نعم الاخ ونعم البلد ونعم الجامعة زادك الله علما ومنزلة وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك كل التحية والتقدير


----------



## طوكر (3 مايو 2009)

والله بالجد أنت فخر لكل مهندسي المساحة وربنا يديم عليك الصحة والعافية ويعطيك طول العمر بإذن الله


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (3 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (3 مايو 2009)

شكراالككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## ali992 (4 مايو 2009)

*مشكوووووووووور
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## هانى عامر (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## garary (4 مايو 2009)

ممكن شرح leica tps 400,407


----------



## mahmoud khalid (9 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررر أخي الكريم 
......................


----------



## moud1973 (9 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي جميع الإخوة السودانيين...... أصحاب القلوب الصافية 
وشكرا جزيلا على كل مساهماتك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 مايو 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مايو 2009)




----------



## عرفه السيد (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا على السلاله الرائعه
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## omarzeater (24 مايو 2009)

احتاج Simulator of 803 اذا وجد لديكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مايو 2009)

في هذا الموقع فيه الكثير عن اجهزة لايكا

http://www.engineeringsurveyor.com/leica_tps.htm


----------



## علي كيوتي (24 مايو 2009)

عاشت الايادي يا مهندس


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مايو 2009)




----------



## جاروشة (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا حليتلي عقدة ي لايكا


----------



## ahmadj5 (29 مايو 2009)

شكر و محبة للأخ دفع الله جهودك مشكور


----------



## محمدين علي (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي هذه الكتب جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 مايو 2009)




----------



## محمود العبود (30 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي دفع والك كل الشكر وربي يسترك ويحفضك من كل شرررر
دمت بود


----------



## sh_elhawary (30 مايو 2009)

الله يباركلك يا هندسة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 مايو 2009)




----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (31 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر الله لك
تحياتي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 مايو 2009)




----------



## hassanaki (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
نعجز ان نجد كلمات للشكر والامتنان لك 
وجزاك الله الخير 
لانك انت الخيرــــ كل الخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 مايو 2009)




----------



## ماجد العراقي (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 مايو 2009)




----------



## محمدسندباد (29 يونيو 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


----------



## حبيمو (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخي الكريم أريد منكم منكم معلومة عن استعمال ليكا أعمل على 305 ل 405 
هل ممكن بهذا الجهاز التوجه إلى الشمال بدقة ؟ وكيف يكون ذللك ؟ 
و جزاك الله خيرا
حبيب


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 يونيو 2009)

حبيمو قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي الكريم أريد منكم منكم معلومة عن استعمال ليكا أعمل على 305 ل 405
> هل ممكن بهذا الجهاز التوجه إلى الشمال بدقة ؟ وكيف يكون ذللك ؟
> و جزاك الله خيرا
> حبيب


يمكنك ذلك اخي الكريم ولكن بوجود بوصلة تحدد بها الشمال لنقطة المحتلة وتحدد ذلك بشي ملموس شاخص مثلا 
ثم تضع الجهاز في النقطة المحتلة في توجيه الخلفي تختار الانحراف بدل الاحداثيي


----------



## عزت محروس (29 يونيو 2009)

اخى بارك الله فيك وزادك علما 
واسكنك الجنة بحق محمد صلى الله علية وسلم


----------



## بةمو (30 يونيو 2009)

*مشكو*ر 

*مشكووور**
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكورالف شكر على هذا الابداع الرائع*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يونيو 2009)




----------



## عاشق السهر (30 يونيو 2009)

ســـــــــــــــلـــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــت يــــــــــــــــداك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يونيو 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جهاد خالد (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (5 يوليو 2009)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## modi666666 (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## odwan (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووررررررررر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام محمد الكيلاني (8 يوليو 2009)

ما شاء الله يا اخي الكريم وربنا يعطيك ما تتمنا وفي انتظار شرح اجهزة g. P . S


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ahmadj5 (9 يوليو 2009)

اسأل عن لايكا ts2003 اذا كان يوجد كتيب و مشكووووووووووووووورين


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 يوليو 2009)

للاسف اخي الكريم لايوجد لدي كتيب عن هذا ولكن يمكنك البحث عنه علي هذا الموقع وسوف تجده 
http://www.leica-geosystems.com/corporate/en/index.htm


----------



## mohamed2211 (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبوالمعتز (10 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك أخي دفع الله على هذا المجهود
وأيضا أريد أن أعرف ماسبب عدم تفعيل حسابي في الموقع الذي أشرت إلية
http://www.awsgis.com/vb/index.php
حيث أني كلما دخلت إلى أي قسم من الأقسام الموجوده، تظهر لي رساله بأنه لاتوجد مواضيع في هذا المنتدى
رجاء إيجاد لي حل
أشكرك


----------



## أبوالمعتز (10 يوليو 2009)

وايضا تظهر لي هذه الرساله

أبوالمعتز, لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة. قد يكون هذا أحد الأسباب التالية وربما بسبب آخر:

حسابك قد لا يكون فيه إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل رسالة عضو آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟ 
إذا كنت تحاول المشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة بحظر حسابك, أو لا يزال حسابك بإنتظار موافقة الإدارة.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 يوليو 2009)

لتفعيل العضوية ترسل اليك رسالة علي اميلك الذي سجلت به 
وغالبا ماتجدها في الرسائل الغير مهمه 
يوجد رابط التفعيل 
اضغط عليه وبذلك يكون حسابك مفعل 
مرحب بك مرة اخري


----------



## محمدسندباد (26 يوليو 2009)

الملفات مدتها انتهت ياريت ترفعها تاني رابدشير ولاميديا فير


----------



## احمد برقاوي (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا اخي بس يا ريت ترفع الملفات مرة اخرى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 أغسطس 2009)

ان شاء الله في الايام القادمة


----------



## محمد الشراكى (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكررررررررررررر اعلى الرابط ونتمنى المزيد
:7:


----------



## محمد الشراكى (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ونتمنى المزيد
:15::69::55:


----------



## babankarey (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخ العزيز ................ وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 أغسطس 2009)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حصان طروادة (14 أغسطس 2009)

gzak allah anna kol khair


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 أغسطس 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## man_emotion (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي السلسله الجميله دي لاجهزه لايكا


----------



## taher99 (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورر اخ حمدان 
لكن موجود فى موقع التحميل
عفوا لايوجد هذا الملف 
ارجو ان ترفعهم مره اخرى من فضلك على اى موقع تانى
بنتظارك اخى


----------



## محمدسندباد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم وفرعلي نفسك اي كلام علشاني تسلم


----------



## محمدسندباد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


----------



## محمدسندباد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اسملحي اشكرك بس ياريت ترفع ع الميديا فير2Share


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل يا اخى


----------



## احمد يوسف سلمان (2 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوووع رائع 
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور


----------



## ابوهنطش (28 يناير 2010)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (28 يناير 2010)

*الروابط لا تعمل 
باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا

يا اخى*​


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (28 يناير 2010)

*The webpage "www.l5s.net" cannot be found*

*DNS error occurred. Server cannot be found. The link may be broken.*


*Suggestion - search the Web:* 
Browse these popular search categories:*Computing**Finance**Shopping**Career*Web HostingHome financeAutoJob SearchComputer HardwareInsuranceSporting GoodsResumeSoftwareInvestingBooksRecruitingInternetBankingClothingEducation *Gifts**Entertainment**Travel**Health*Gift BasketsMP3 MusicAir TravelFirst AidFlowersMovie TheatersAirportsNutritionJewelryTV ShowsTravel AgencyDiseasesGift CardsSportsStudent TravelFitness You can try again by typing the URL here: 

The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings.
Other options to try:

Click the Refresh button, or try again later.
If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.
To attempt fixing network connectivity problems, click Tools, and then click "Diagnose Connection Problems..."
See if your Internet connection settings are being detected. You can set Microsoft Windows to examine your network and automatically discover network connection settings (if your network administrator has enabled this setting).
Click the Back button to try another link.
How to disable the URL Error Redirection?



Powered by


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيك*​


----------



## صدام سلام السامعي (15 فبراير 2010)

مشاريع تخرج في المساحةو الطرقات


----------



## محمد قطوش (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور بس الروابط مش شغالة و يعطيك العافية على الموضوع


----------



## nedal_dr (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## هيثم طه رشيد سعيد (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور اخي على هذا الايضاح


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 فبراير 2010)

باراك الله فيكم 
وللاخوة الذين لاتفتح معهم الروابط 
هناك موضوع كامل عن الاجهزة المساحة 
وبه كل الروابط 
علي الموسوعة الهندسية 
موسوعة هندسة المساحة والطرق


----------



## احمد الظاهر (17 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم انا ابحث عن خطوات العمل ب لايكا 1800 لكن للاسف الرابط لايعمل ...

مشكور على جهدك اخي الكريم ...


----------



## omar841 (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
الرابط ما بيشتغل
بصراحة انا محتاج كتييير لشرح كامل عن جهازالمساحة لايكا1200
الرجاء المساعدة
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 فبراير 2010)

omar841 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرابط ما بيشتغل
> بصراحة انا محتاج كتييير لشرح كامل عن جهازالمساحة لايكا1200
> الرجاء المساعدة
> وجزاكم الله كل خير



هذا شرح جميل لايكا 1200 
اتمني لك الفائدة 
علي الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/224380743/2b710ac/Lieca_1200_TS_Ar.html


----------



## ابو احمد المشرف (13 مارس 2010)

للاسف لايوجد رابط ولا يحزنون هل تريد الرد فقط ------شكرا على هذا الكرم:58:


----------



## soleiman (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو الملاحطة بان الرابط للكتاب الثاني شرح استعمال جهاز لايكا 1800 غير فعال الرجاء تزويدنا برابط اخر وشكرا


----------



## soleiman (14 مارس 2010)

الرجاء مساعدتي حيث ان رابط التحميل للكتاب الثاني دليل استخدام لايكا 1800 غير فعال الرجاء اعادة تنصيبة من جديد وباسرع ما يمكن وشكرا


----------



## alaa haddad (25 مايو 2010)

لا يعمل


----------



## mohie sad (25 مايو 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (25 مايو 2010)

جــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## عفيفى حسين (27 مايو 2010)

اشكرك


----------



## ابوهنطش (1 يونيو 2010)

الروابط كلها مش شغاله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 يونيو 2010)

ابو احمد المشرف قال:


> للاسف لايوجد رابط ولا يحزنون هل تريد الرد فقط ------شكرا على هذا الكرم:58:



اخي الكريم شكرا علي ردك الكريم 

لكن توجد روبط قد يكون بطول زمن انتهت مدتها 
والان تم تجديدها بتاريخ 31/5/2010 

انا ما محتاج لردك علي الموضوع واذا لم تسفيد منه انت غير مطلوب منك الرد
مانقدمه في هذا المنتدي هو لوجه الله لانريد منكم جزاء ولاشكوره


----------



## محمود العاصي (8 يونيو 2010)

*الروابط لا تعمل*

الرجاء من الاخ دفع الله تعديل الروابط حيث انها لاتعمل وان كان لديك شيء عن الجهاز لايكا .ts02من جهه تشغيله وطريقة استعماله فافدنا بها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم ومهندسى العزيز
انا فى غاية الاسف على على بعض الردود
والتى تدل على عدم معرفة صاحب الرد 
لمشرفنا العزيز واحد اهم دعائم الموقع
صحيح ( الذى لا يعرفك يجهلك)
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس محمد حماده (27 مايو 2011)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي عبد الباقي
بكم ومعكم يكون السير جميل


----------



## abuashraf (11 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ومجهودك اكثر من رائع انا جربت الروابط وهي شغالة 100% ولكن بدها طريقة لفتحها انا محتاج خطوات عمل ضبط جهاز leica gnss 1200 حتى ناخذ الاحداثيات وهل يوجد فيديو كيف بتم عملية الضبط وعملية اخذ النقاط 
وشكرا لجهود القائمين والمشرفين والمشاركين :77::77::77:


----------



## wasemmgd (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد علي ربيع (20 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود


----------



## جوان-ابراهيم (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك ياأستاذ


----------



## اسلام رمضان خلف (17 فبراير 2012)

يا باشا يربد رابط احسن من كده


----------



## اسلام رمضان خلف (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا ياباشا ان لم اجد شى


----------



## مجدي س (14 مايو 2012)

*ارجووووك مساعده بخصوص 1201 ضروري جدا وما حد يعرف مشكلتي الا ناس مختصين*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

اخي ارجوك

عندي لايكا 1201 تم عمل فورمات للذاكره
وعند عمل نقل الداتا من الجهاز الى الذاكره يتطلب ملف الفورمات الخاص بتحويل البيانات
ولك المشكله
ان ملفات الفورمات الموجوده على الجهاز محذوفه ولا يوجد اي ملف في الجهاز
لذلك احتاج ملفات الفورمات مثل dxf txt xml
ارجوكم من لديه خبره في هذا المووضوع ان يفيدني

ومشكورين


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (24 مايو 2012)

ممكن اعادة رفع الملفات للاهمية وشكرين لكم


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (25 مايو 2012)

*لايوجد شيء*

لايوجد شيء الروابط جميعها لاتعمل


----------



## mahmoud_ramadan (25 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rady2760 (29 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## albakry (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ضصث


----------



## es.meshaq (25 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا يا اخى ويريت ترفع الروابط تانى على 4 شيير


----------



## محمود كشك (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## وريد القلوب (10 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراااااا


----------

